# Newbie: instructions 240z shifter bushings



## -pal- (Jul 9, 2004)

Can anyone give me the basic instructions on changing the shifter bushings on my 240z. I would like to try and do it myself.


----------



## geoff709 (Sep 12, 2005)

*shifter bushings*

yes i would also like to know how my gear shifter is sloppy so i just ordered delrin ones


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

you can get a hanes manual if you go to your local autoparts store. It shoud tell you 
what you need to know.


----------

